# Bali, Indonesia



## astroworks (May 14, 2014)

Uluwatu


----------



## mmaria (May 14, 2014)

What  a great place!

as for photographs, #2 for me


----------



## astroworks (May 14, 2014)

mmaria said:


> What  a great place!
> 
> as for photographs, #2 for me



Indeed a great place  thanks for looking! 

Here's another from Lake Bratan, Ulun Danu


----------



## mmaria (May 14, 2014)

is that fake blur?

eta: I checked your flickr, you have some nice stuff there. Welcome to tpf!


----------



## yahgiggle (May 14, 2014)

mmaria said:


> is that fake blur?
> 
> eta: I checked your flickr, you have some nice stuff there. Welcome to tpf!



The blur to me looks like movement of the boats as he did his long exposure


----------



## EOV (May 14, 2014)

Absolutely stunning landscapes. I am going to have to abide by your signature and travel more.


----------



## astroworks (May 14, 2014)

yahgiggle said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > is that fake blur?
> ...



He is right, its not a fake blur but a movement. Thanks for looking guys!


----------



## astroworks (May 14, 2014)

EOV said:


> Absolutely stunning landscapes. I am going to have to abide by your signature and travel more.



Thanks Eric! 

Here's another share for Lake Bratan


----------



## agp (May 14, 2014)

What a beautiful place! I am going to Ubud and surrounding areas in March 2015 and hope to get some scenic areas too!


----------



## astroworks (May 14, 2014)

agp said:


> What a beautiful place! I am going to Ubud and surrounding areas in March 2015 and hope to get some scenic areas too!



Definitely you will.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## BrickHouse (May 14, 2014)

Great pics!


----------



## astroworks (May 14, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> Great pics!



Thanks for looking 

Here's another share near Lake Bratan, the Munduk Falls


----------



## tevo (May 14, 2014)

Compositionally, I like the first better. I would have opted for a longer exposure to avoid the white-gray streak formed by the seafoam leading from the cliff out of frame. Go back around sunset and re shoot it! I'd love to see it.


----------



## astroworks (May 15, 2014)

tevo said:


> Compositionally, I like the first better. I would have opted for a longer exposure to avoid the white-gray streak formed by the seafoam leading from the cliff out of frame. Go back around sunset and re shoot it! I'd love to see it.



Thanks for looking! I couldn't do anything with the whitewater formed by the waves hitting the shallow rocks even though that shot was a 53secs exposure.  I would leave that as a suggestion of movements. Thanks for your comment, highly appreciated.


----------



## astroworks (May 18, 2014)




----------



## BrickHouse (May 18, 2014)

Wow! Ok, I need to plan a trip to Bali


----------



## MikeFlorendo (May 18, 2014)

All very nice shots.  I have been playing with long exposures and during the day do you have filters or do you set your iso high to not over expose.  Very new to photograpghy.  (got my camera in March)


----------



## astroworks (May 18, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> Wow! Ok, I need to plan a trip to Bali


Haha yes!


----------



## astroworks (May 18, 2014)

MikeFlorendo said:


> All very nice shots.  I have been playing with long exposures and during the day do you have filters or do you set your iso high to not over expose.  Very new to photograpghy.  (got my camera in March)



This is my setup: 

1.) B+W NDx1000 (10stops) + Lee Filter Hard GND 0.3 (3 stops)
2.) Hitech Filter 1.2 ND (4stops) + Lee Filter Hard GND 0.3 (3 stops)


----------



## astroworks (May 20, 2014)




----------



## BrickHouse (May 20, 2014)

The long exposure with the ghosted people is awesome!!


----------



## astroworks (May 21, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> The long exposure with the ghosted people is awesome!!


Thanks! I appreciate your kind comments!

Here's another share for today


----------



## anila (May 22, 2014)

Oh after seeing such amazing place and such shots, really get inspired to be a photographer. I am always obsessed with the landscape shots.Beautiful.


----------



## MikeFlorendo (May 23, 2014)

Thank you astroworks for sharing your set up.  10 stops wow!  OK I get it now but I never thought you could use 2 filters at once but then again I don't know much yet.  Wonderful shots! In the infancy of my photography development I do lots copying with a twist.  I hope you don't mind but I am going to try and do my take on the ghosting pic.   Doubt it will turn out as nice but if I can get even a shadow of what you did I will be happy.


----------



## MikeFlorendo (May 23, 2014)

Wow filters are expensive!  May have to wait a bit.


----------



## waiting (May 23, 2014)

Love all of them except for the boat one. Way to distracting bedsides that I'm jealous as heck!


----------

